
Android Wear now works with iPhones - zacharytamas
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/08/android-wear-now-works-with-iphones.html
======
BinaryIdiot
> Today, Android Wear for iOS works with the LG Watch Urbane. All future
> Android Wear watches, including those from Huawei (pictured above), Asus,
> and Motorola will also support iOS, so stay tuned for more.

It's unfortunate it won't work with older Android Wear watches like, say the
Moto 360. But I'm glad it finally happened; almost every year I switch back
and forth between an iPhone and an Android and was a little sad that my Moto
360 would no longer be my companion with my iPhone 6+.

Edit: Looks like it the older ones work as long as you update it via an
Android phone first. Nice!

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Confirmed, I just got my LG G Watch (the cheap square one) working with my
iPhone

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Good news! I wonder if this means ALL Android Wear will work. Hopefully
someone makes a list. I kinda miss my Android Wear when I moved to iOS and I
didn't want an Apple Watch.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
The trick is to make sure you get the latest Android Wear. That'll require an
Android device. Not all iPhone owners will also own an Android device.

Edit: You'll need someone's phone for a few hours - the updates don't come all
at once. But it's a matter of installing the Wear app on an Android device,
pairing, installing updates. Then wipe the watch and pair with iPhone

~~~
fudged71
How involved is this process if I borrow someone else's phone to do so?

~~~
BinaryIdiot
It's not bad; I inadvertently did this trying to use the hacks to get my Moto
360 to work on my iPhone several months ago (which kinda worked but was really
shitty). I just installed Android Wear on my old Android phone, paid it, it
offered the update pretty quickly (though I can't remember if there is a way
to force this or if it's only automatic), installed it and then I reset it.

------
kin
Wow, this is pretty awesome. It feels weird to be an iOS user with options.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I really hope you don't get down voted for this. The world needs more interop.
Period. So tired of vendor lock in for almost everything.

~~~
andybak
Yep. Supporting interop is a growing factor in my choice of product.
Unfortunately it's getting harder to find a vendor that is even trying.

I love what Apple has done to push UX as a primary USP - I feel the balance
needs to shift somewhat. Other things are valuable too.

------
jdlyga
I wonder how well Android Wear supports iOS features compared to the Apple
Watch. For example, replying to text messages, receiving notifications, etc.
Is there any info on this?

~~~
spike021
Maybe not replying to native text messages but I wonder if Google could
integrate with Google Voice text messages.

I know some people with iPhones who turn off iMessages in favor of using
Google Hangouts/Voice. So that could work.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
Judging from the blog post, it looks like Hangouts is supported (which is the
officially supported Google Voice SMS client).

------
fudged71
I'm still a little bit shocked that this is real. It's almost too good to be
true.

I know it won't have full OS integration, but even with iOS I use Google's
services way more than what Apple provides. I still like my 1st-gen pebble,
but moving to a Moto360 would be like moving on from a B&W television.
Hallelujah.

It will be really interesting if/when they will be able to support 3rd party
apps...

------
nabaraz
This is huge. Android wear is going to get way more traction now.

~~~
fudged71
In theory.

------
sremani
A rule of thumb, always buy wearable that works with your Personal
Assistant(Siri, GoogleNow, Cortana). Its not just cool factor, but the added
productivity or avoiding taking the phone out for certain basic-medium tasks
is really where the value of a wearable is.

------
an4rchy
It would be great to see Apple do the same... They have done this with Apple
music (support on Android), if it will help you sell more
watches/subscriptions would it hurt?

~~~
arihant
I doubt it. THis move makes iPhone the only phone compliant with all the
smartwatches. I don't think Apple wants to change that.

~~~
an4rchy
If that was the case, they wouldn't have put Apple Music on Android, seeing as
Google Music was already on iOS.

~~~
JonnyaiR
They're releasing an android app to compete with Spotify on the family
accounts, it's quite likely that at least one member of a family doesn't own
an iPhone and uses an android phone. These families would use Spotify (or any
other cross platform service) instead of apple music.

------
gedy
FYI for the curious: It does work with my older Moto 360 and iPhone, but some
caveats:

\- It seems to need the iOS app running all the time, otherwise get a
constant, undismissable "Touch to reconnect" on Watch, unlike on Android.

\- Wifi from watch does not work.

\- Very limited watch face selection, unlike Android.

------
scragg
What is the watch that is featured in the picture?

~~~
arihant
Huawei, I think.

~~~
ismavis
Yup, Huawei Watch..not released yet. Dates will probably be announced at IFA
this week.

------
Kudos
Anyone know when that Huawei watch is arriving? Looks like a slightly smaller
Moto 360, only without the bottom of the screen cut off.

~~~
LukeB_UK
Release date and pricing are expected to be announced at IFA next weekend

------
crgt
Anyone know if this includes Gear VR / Oculus support for iOS? Please?

